# Miami, FL



## ycastane (May 1, 2014)

Just wondering if there are any fellow riders from the MIA here


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am about an 45-60 minute North, Boca Raton


----------



## ycastane (May 1, 2014)

Mr645 said:


> I am about an 45-60 minute North, Boca Raton


Cool. Im actually working in Pompano right now, a bit closer lol.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

This Saturday

https://www.facebook.com/events/541436342627937/555714871200084/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity

https://www.facebook.com/events/723079267749842/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

ycastane said:


> Just wondering if there are any fellow riders from the MIA here


South Dade--Patches race team


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just moved to Alton and fifth looking for someone to ride with or any clubs to ride with


----------



## AKfourtyse7en (Apr 23, 2012)

I live in North Miami Beach.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

AKfourtyse7en said:


> I live in North Miami Beach.


maybe we can meet up for a ride?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Training Camps - zmotion

at least a dozen riding groups with regular rides to check out


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Hialeah, but not ready yet.


----------

